
Organizing Functional Code for Parallel Execution (2009) [video] - tosh
https://vimeo.com/6624203
======
platz
I enjoyed this talk along the same lines by Guy Steele, regarding not
necessarily forcing a sequential solution to a non-sequential problem:

Four Solutions to a Trivial Problem - Guy Steele Jr.:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftcIcn8AmSY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftcIcn8AmSY)

Look for steps that are commutative and/or associative in the problem to
exploit parallelism.

~~~
hood_syntax
Monoids will save the world

~~~
AboutTheWhisles
They've been around for 30 years.

~~~
bordercases
They've been hard to communicate by amateurs

------
kasajian
I didn't look to see when this video was made. As soon as the talk started
about how, you have to use functional languages because of multi-core, to take
advantage of parallelism, I immediately thought to myself, what is this 2008?

I was wrong. It's 2009.

We've moved on.

We've learned about Functional languages. It has helped.

It didn't solve the multi-core problem anyway even close to what was implied.

